# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  روش و شرایط ثبت نام رشته های بدون کنکور دانشگاه آزاد

## M-Amin

سلام بچه ها ..خوبید؟؟امیدوارم همیشه موفق باشید
من یه سوال مهم داشتم..میخوام روش ثبت نام رشته های بدون کنکور آزاد رو بدونم..باید تو سایتی چیزی بریم؟لطفا اگر کسی میدونه توضیح بده
و دوم این که شرط معدل داره؟من رشتم تجربیه اگر بخوام یه رشته ریاضی فیزیک مثل مهندسی پزشکی یا کامپیوتر بخونم معدلم باید چند باشه؟؟
ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

> سلام بچه ها ..خوبید؟؟امیدوارم همیشه موفق باشید
> من یه سوال مهم داشتم..میخوام روش ثبت نام رشته های بدون کنکور آزاد رو بدونم..باید تو سایتی چیزی بریم؟لطفا اگر کسی میدونه توضیح بده
> و دوم این که شرط معدل داره؟من رشتم تجربیه اگر بخوام یه رشته ریاضی فیزیک مثل مهندسی پزشکی یا کامپیوتر بخونم معدلم باید چند باشه؟؟
> ممنون از راهنماییتون


منم ی مدت میخواستم بدون کنکور ازاد برم ....خداروشکر پشیمون شدم....باید برید تو سایت ازمون دانشگاه ازاد..فک کنم ادرسش این بود:azmoon.org

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

راستی هیچ شرط معدلیم نداره....اگه اشتباه نکنم فقط حق انتخاب یک رشته رو دارید همونم قبول میشید...

----------


## M-Amin

> منم ی مدت میخواستم بدون کنکور ازاد برم ....خداروشکر پشیمون شدم....باید برید تو سایت ازمون دانشگاه ازاد..فک کنم ادرسش این بود:azmoon.org


چرا خدارو شکر؟

----------


## M-Amin

> راستی هیچ شرط معدلیم نداره....اگه اشتباه نکنم فقط حق انتخاب یک رشته رو دارید همونم قبول میشید...


مطمئنید نداره؟چون سال 91 که اولین بار بود میخواستن بدون کنکور ثبت نام کنن داشت..پس دیگه نداره؟؟

----------


## Lara27

> منم ی مدت میخواستم بدون کنکور ازاد برم ....خداروشکر پشیمون شدم....باید برید تو سایت ازمون دانشگاه ازاد..فک کنم ادرسش این بود:azmoon.org


چرا خدارو شکر ؟ مگه چیه؟

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

> چرا خدارو شکر؟





> چرا خدارو شکر ؟ مگه چیه؟


چرا خداروشکر؟
ب نظرشما برا من که معدلم بالای 19 بود حیف نبود برم بدون کنکور ازاد بدون هیچ شرط معدلی ؟؟؟میخواستم کنکور94 شرکت نکنم ....خداروشکر شرکت کردم ب اصرار بقیه...با اینکه هیچی نخونده بودم زیاد بدنشد.... ملی قبول میشم حدقلش اینه ک 4 سال دیگه کار گیرم نیومد زورم نمیبره ....

----------


## Lara27

> چرا خداروشکر؟
> ب نظرشما برا من که معدلم بالای 19 بود حیف نبود برم بدون کنکور ازاد بدون هیچ شرط معدلی ؟؟؟میخواستم کنکور94 شرکت نکنم ....خداروشکر شرکت کردم ب اصرار بقیه...با اینکه هیچی نخونده بودم زیاد بدنشد.... ملی قبول میشم حدقلش اینه ک 4 سال دیگه کار گیرم نیومد زورم نمیبره ....


حسابداری سراسری حتما قبولی . درامدشم خوبه . کار هم داره

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

> مطمئنید نداره؟چون سال 91 که اولین بار بود میخواستن بدون کنکور ثبت نام کنن داشت..پس دیگه نداره؟؟


نداره اما برای اطمینان شما ب همون سایتی ک گفتم برید مطمءنم همه اطلاعت لازمو بدست میارید....

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

> حسابداری سراسری حتما قبولی . درامدشم خوبه . کار هم داره


بابام نمیذاره شهر دیگه برم.... ملی اینجام تازه تاسیسه برای تجربی فقط شیمی واقتصاد داره...... حسابداری فک نکنم داشته باشه.. اگه پیرا پزشکی ملی شهر دیگه نیارم مجبورم یکی از ایناروبرم....

----------


## amirhesam

دوستان يعني الان دانشگاه ازاد رشت هم بدون كنكور هست؟ چون من تصميمم رو گرفتم رشته حسابداري برم ميخواستم بدونم كه كنكور ندم راحت ميتونم برم ديگه جاي نگراني نيست؟

----------


## amirhesam

اينجوري نشه كه برم كنكور بدم نه دانشگاه رشت قبول شم نه اون رشته مورد علاقه ام

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

> دوستان يعني الان دانشگاه ازاد رشت هم بدون كنكور هست؟ چون من تصميمم رو گرفتم رشته حسابداري برم ميخواستم بدونم كه كنكور ندم راحت ميتونم برم ديگه جاي نگراني نيست؟


هر سال فقط تعدادی از رشته های دانشگاه ازادبدون کنکورن....شما باید برید تو سایتی ک صفحه اول گفنم اونجا لیست رشته های بدون کنکور و دانشگاه هایی ک اون رشته هارو دارن گفته....ولی حسابداری بعیدمیدونم بدون کنکور باشه...باز شما چک کنید

----------


## amirhesam

صدور مجوز برای یک سوم از رشته محل‌های بدون مجوز دانشگاه آزاد - کنکور

الان اينجا رفتم داخل اون سايت اسم دانشگاه ازاد واحد رشت رو ديدم، تو سايت هاي گزينه و كانون نديدم كه تو كنكور دانشگاه ازاد حسابداري رشت داشته باشه

----------


## amirhesam

بعد يه سوال خيلييي مهم:

فرض كنيد من رفتم كنكور دادم ديگه حق انتخاب رشته بدون كنكور رو ندارم؟

----------


## amirhesam

كسي نيست بدجور استرس در موردش دارم؟!؟!

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

> بعد يه سوال خيلييي مهم:
> 
> فرض كنيد من رفتم كنكور دادم ديگه حق انتخاب رشته بدون كنكور رو ندارم؟


چرا نداشته باشیداخه؟! مشکلی نیس اگه مهلت ثبت نام بدون کنکور تموم نشده باشه...

----------


## amirhesam

اها يعني پس من كنكور دادم بازم پس ميتونم اون رشته بدون كنكور رو انتخاب كنم؟

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

> اها يعني پس من كنكور دادم بازم پس ميتونم اون رشته بدون كنكور رو انتخاب كنم؟


همش که شد پس .... :Yahoo (1): 
بله میتونید اصن ربطی بهم ندارن...!

----------


## amirhesam

خخخ😀 

واقعا اروم شدم استرس گرفته بود منو بدجور..... 😁

وقت داداش يه سوال دييگه شهريه اش رو ميتوني حدودي بگي؟

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

> خخخ������ 
> 
> واقعا اروم شدم استرس گرفته بود منو بدجور..... ������
> 
> وقت داداش يه سوال دييگه شهريه اش رو ميتوني حدودي بگي؟


شهریه کدوم رشته رو؟حسابداری؟

----------


## amirhesam

اره

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

> اره


خودم نمیدونم ولی پدرم کارمند دانشگاه ازاده فردا ازش میپرسم بهت میگم...

----------


## amirhesam

باشه داداش فقط يادت نره ها منتظرم 

دمت گرم 😜

----------


## FaaRshD

اولا اینکه اونی که دیپلم تجربی داره میتونه رشته های ریاضی مثل عمران و مکانیک و .. بقیه رو بخونه .. و برعکس .. بدون اینکه اصلا معدل تاثیری داشته باشه ! فقط یه گواهی میخوان اونم گواهی اتمام پیش دانشگاهی ـه .. 

معدل هم به هیچ وجه ملاک نیست ! هستن اونایی که معدل 10-11 دارن و عمران میخونن ! هیچ مشکلی نیست ..  حتی یه سری ها هستن که پیش دانشگاهی هم نخوندن و رفتن دانشگاه .. البته کاردانی میخونن بعدش میرن کارشناسی .. 

برای ثبت نام باید برین سایت azmoon.org و کارت اعتباری تهیه کنید و بعدش ثبت نام رو تکمیل کنید ..

----------


## amirhesam

مگه رشته تجربی میتونه عمران و... که اختصاصی واسه ریاضی هست بره؟!؟!

----------


## M-Amin

> چرا نداشته باشیداخه؟! مشکلی نیس اگه مهلت ثبت نام بدون کنکور تموم نشده باشه...


مگه مهلت ثبت نام تموم میشه.؟؟تا کی وقت هست؟؟

----------


## M-Amin

> اولا اینکه اونی که دیپلم تجربی داره میتونه رشته های ریاضی مثل عمران و مکانیک و .. بقیه رو بخونه .. و برعکس .. بدون اینکه اصلا معدل تاثیری داشته باشه ! فقط یه گواهی میخوان اونم گواهی اتمام پیش دانشگاهی ـه .. 
> 
> معدل هم به هیچ وجه ملاک نیست ! هستن اونایی که معدل 10-11 دارن و عمران میخونن ! هیچ مشکلی نیست ..  حتی یه سری ها هستن که پیش دانشگاهی هم نخوندن و رفتن دانشگاه .. البته کاردانی میخونن بعدش میرن کارشناسی .. 
> 
> برای ثبت نام باید برین سایت azmoon.org و کارت اعتباری تهیه کنید و بعدش ثبت نام رو تکمیل کنید ..


تا کی واسه ثبت نام وقت هست؟؟

----------


## amirhesam

یه سوال دیگه هم اینکه این رشته های بدون کنکور کارشناسی پیوسته هستش دیگه و نیازی به ازمون دیگه ای نیست؟

----------


## saaaaaa

بله درسته

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

> یه سوال دیگه هم اینکه این رشته های بدون کنکور کارشناسی پیوسته هستش دیگه و نیازی به ازمون دیگه ای نیست؟


هم کارشناسی پیوسته داره هم ناپیوسته.....
راستی براتون پرسیدم گفتن حدود یک ملیونه شهریه حسابداری...

----------


## amirhesam

دستتون درد نكنه....اون پيوسته يا ناپيوسته انتخابش دست خودمونه ديگه؟ چون معلومه كه ناپيوسته اصلا خوب نيستش...

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

> دستتون درد نكنه....اون پيوسته يا ناپيوسته انتخابش دست خودمونه ديگه؟ چون معلومه كه ناپيوسته اصلا خوب نيستش...


خواهش میکنم....بله دست خودتونه.....اگه برید ب سایتی که گفتم میبینید ک سامانه ثبت نامشون جداس......

----------


## amirhesam

يه ذره از اون مبلغش نگران بودم كه گفتيد يك ميليون هم نميرسه خوبه

----------


## M-Amin

> خواهش میکنم....بله دست خودتونه.....اگه برید ب سایتی که گفتم میبینید ک سامانه ثبت نامشون جداس......


من الآن ثبت نام کردم...جوابش کی میاد؟کی باید برم دانشگاه ثبت نام نهایی رو بکنم؟؟

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

> من الآن ثبت نام کردم...جوابش کی میاد؟کی باید برم دانشگاه ثبت نام نهایی رو بکنم؟؟


نمیدونم والا!!! دیگه باید چند روز یکبار برید سایت ازمون دانشگاه ازاد سر بزنید ببینید....

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

> نمیدونم والا!!! دیگه باید چند روز یکبار برید سایت ازمون دانشگاه ازاد سر بزنید ببینید....


راستی چه رشته ای ثبت نام کردید؟فقط یه حق انتخاب داشتی؟

----------


## FaaRshD

> تا کی واسه ثبت نام وقت هست؟؟


تا جایی که من میدونم و شنیدم از اونایی که سال سوم میخواستن کنکور بدن و من مشاورشون بودم ! تا اواسط ابان ماه وقت هست .. ولی باز هم پرس و جو کنید بهتره ..

شما بدون کنکور ثبت نام کردی و 750 هزار تا صندلی خالی وجود داره که باید پر بشه و یه بودجه ای به دانشگاه برسه بعد دنبال زمان جواب ها میگردی و انتظار داری جواب بدن که مردود شدی ؟  :Yahoo (4):  جواب ها مشخص ـه دیگه  این مرحله اول ثبت نام ـه به نوعی .. 

انتخاب های دوم سومی نداره اینجا اولین انتخاب قبولین .. حتی اگه ظرفیت پر باشه خودشون ظرفیت رو اضافه میکنن

----------


## M-Amin

> راستی چه رشته ای ثبت نام کردید؟فقط یه حق انتخاب داشتی؟


من کامپیوتر نرم افزار ...نه..تو دفترچش نوشته بود ..میتونین باز کارت بخرین رشته های دیگه ثبت نام کنید

----------


## M-Amin

> تا جایی که من میدونم و شنیدم از اونایی که سال سوم میخواستن کنکور بدن و من مشاورشون بودم ! تا اواسط ابان ماه وقت هست .. ولی باز هم پرس و جو کنید بهتره ..
> 
> شما بدون کنکور ثبت نام کردی و 750 هزار تا صندلی خالی وجود داره که باید پر بشه و یه بودجه ای به دانشگاه برسه بعد دنبال زمان جواب ها میگردی و انتظار داری جواب بدن که مردود شدی ؟  جواب ها مشخص ـه دیگه  این مرحله اول ثبت نام ـه به نوعی .. 
> 
> انتخاب های دوم سومی نداره اینجا اولین انتخاب قبولین .. حتی اگه ظرفیت پر باشه خودشون ظرفیت رو اضافه میکنن


آهان...دست شما درد نکنه..میدونم..قبولم..ولی میخوام بدونم کی جوابش میاد؟؟بالاخره باید جوابو ببینم و برم دانشگاه ثبت نام کنم دیگه؟..من الان یه هفته هست ثبت نام کردم ..هر چی میگردم جوابی پیدا نمیکنم..شما نمیدونید کی میاد؟؟کسی میدونه بگه اطفا مرسی

----------


## FaaRshD

> آهان...دست شما درد نکنه..میدونم..قبولم..ولی میخوام بدونم کی جوابش میاد؟؟بالاخره باید جوابو ببینم و برم دانشگاه ثبت نام کنم دیگه؟..من الان یه هفته هست ثبت نام کردم ..هر چی میگردم جوابی پیدا نمیکنم..شما نمیدونید کی میاد؟؟کسی میدونه بگه اطفا مرسی


خب جواب که الان نمیاد .. معمولا اواسط شهریور به بعد قبولی رو میزنن ..

----------


## Amir Ho$$ein

سلام خسته نباشید
من الان خواستم بدون کنکور دانشگاه آزاد ثبت نام کنم  ولی از من اسکن مدرک دیپلم میخواد که ندارمش و گفتن که دست شما نمی دیم و  میره برای نظام وظیفه از اونجا پست میشه برای دانشگاه خواستم ببینم چیکار  باید بکنم ؟

----------

